# Unboned pheasant recipe



## hitman (Sep 14, 2005)

my roommate left a bunch of unboned pheasant legs and breasts in my freezer after he moved out. how do i cook them ?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I would find a good wildrice soup recipe.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

if ya got a grill, wrap foil around em, add onions and other veggies you like, I like lawreys salt on em as well

or cut the meat off em and chunk em up, add to stirfry

or chunk up, batter, deep fat fry..

wild rice is excelent

make a stew... mmm, gettig hungry

oh, I also like to cut into strips about 1" around, then I wrap them in a circle, stuffed with onion, garlic, and mushrooms. wrap bacon on the outside, stick a toothpic to hold.. then ad a little melted butter and some lawreys or other seasonings... bake slow, at about 375 or so.. when the bacon is gettin crispy, eat up!!

any way is good


----------

